# Operation: own a snake until i move out without my mum finding out (6)



## Stavros88 (Dec 6, 2008)

Got a few comments (WOO! people paying attention to me!  ). Got some questions from folks:

*1. Aww hes not biting you anymore! good stuff, love the blog.. how long till you move out?*

I'm at uni the now, so its gonna be a while, at least 3 years  (this is going to be a long blog, will stop once i get to "Operation: own a snake until i move out without my mum finding out (4000)")

*2. And I would love to know in further posts, Stav, how you managed to: a) install the whole viv and Houdini without them knowing, and b) how you can't bring yourself to buy porn and yet defy the shit out of your parent's rules.

*a) He's in a RUB, which is pretty compact and i have a heatmat underneath, the cupboard has access to plugs through a hole in the back of it, so no1 knows its there. And I got Houdini himself in via some very crafty bag-work.

Changing the water is a bit of a problem, got to take the water dish to the bathroom and back without anyone seeing it, MAJOR pain in the anal-region...

b) And its easy to defy the parents for one simple reason: the mother really broght this on herself - she said "Stavros, i know wot ur like, u want a snake right now but in 2 weeks u wont care". Hmmmm, it appears she didnt think i was serious about wanting a snake, oh well :devil:
Also, porn is different: I always get the feeling that when u go in to buy porn the people behind the desk think ur sad and cant get a woman so u have to get a DVD as a replacement - and this annoys me doubly because i have a GF to satisfy THOSE needs, but i cant put porn on the counter and say "this isn't for what you think, I need it for my snake..." at which point the person behind the counter would get confused and call the security guard/ police.
(P.S. I am a huge advocate of pornography and 'self-loving', just in case there was any confusion)
:whistling2:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Love the blogs . Why don't you buy the porn mags while your girlfriend is present ? Give the newsies something to think about . lol .


----------



## Stavros88 (Dec 6, 2008)

Haha, good idea, I like doing stuff like that to her, will pick some DISGUSTING porn and not show her and get her to come with me to the counter


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

not fully read thru all your blogs yet, but why not "take a glass of water" to your room to "drink" ("all that studying makes a young man thirsty mum!")


----------

